# BLOOD SKIES: Dystopian Military Dark Fantasy. With Vampires.



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Check out the BLOOD SKIES series. Post-apocalyptic military dark fantasy. With vampires.

Book 1: BLOOD SKIES









http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Skies-Book-1-ebook/dp/B0054GQHIY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318819825&sr=1-1

In the time after The Black, human survivors of the Southern Claw Alliance clash with vampire legions of the Ebon Cities in a constant war for survival. Earth as we know it has been forever damaged by an arcane storm that fused our world with distant realms of madness and terror. Things that once existed only in our nightmares stalk the earth.

Now, humanity is threatened by one of its own.

Eric Cross, an enlisted warlock in the Southern Claw military, is part of an elite team of soldiers and mages in pursuit of a woman known as Red -- a witch whose stolen knowledge threatens the future of the human race. The members of Viper Squad will traverse haunted forests and blighted tundra in their search for the traitor, a journey that ultimately leads them to the necropolis of Koth.

There, in that haven of renegade undead, Cross will discover the dark origins of magic, and the true meaning of sacrifice...

Book 2: BLACK SCARS









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Scars-Blood-Skies-ebook/dp/B005TDZI3M/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318819825&sr=1-3

Something ancient has awoken. Primordial and wholly evil, a living shadow emerges from a prison made weak by the magical cataclysm called The Black. Now the Sleeper stalks the land in search of its old enemies, leaving a trail of madness and destruction in its wake.

Eric Cross, a Southern Claw warlock, has been sent to find the Woman in the Ice, the only known means to stopping this evil. Aided by a grizzled ranger and a band of wardens and inmates from a sadistic prison, Cross' mission will bring him into conflict with an array of foes: the barbaric Gorgoloth, vampire shock troops out of the Ebon Cities, and a cadre of mercenary nihilists called the Black Circle.

On a mission that will take him from a lost temple once ruled by insidious wolf sorcerers to the vicious gladiator games of the vampire city-state of Krul to the deadly ruins of an ice city, Cross will play a pivotal role in an ancient conflict whose outcome will determine the future of the world.

BOOK 3: SOULRAZOR


Soulrazor (Blood Skies, Book 3)

The war continues&#8230;

Eric Cross and his team of elite mercenaries are the bane of the Ebon Cities. Armed with the cutting-edge arcane weaponry of the Southern Claw, Cross and his crew - Black, Kane, Ronan, Maur, Grissom and Ash - have become a veritable thorn in the side of the vampire armies.

Now the team is tasked with halting vampire activity near the remote city-state of Fane, where the Ebon Cities have teamed up with a former Revenger in search of a deadly weapon called Soulrazor.

To make matters worse, something sinister has happened to Cross, and the key to his salvation is somehow directly tied to the Ebon Cities' new soldiers: a host of necrotic angels who bear traces of divine power.

Cross and his team must travel across a blighted wilderness and do battle with a vile array of enemies as they race not only to save the city of Thornn from total annihilation, but to rescue Cross' very soul from an enemy more powerful than he could ever imagine&#8230;


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steven-

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

Please keep in mind that KindleBoards is a Reader and Kindle Fan forum. As such, self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar. (You haven't done anything wrong, this is just our standard reminder. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Check out "Blood Skies" previews, world supporting serial fiction, guest posts and commentary on the writing process and Indie author community at the official Blood Skies website. http://bloodskies.com/


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Check out "Tales of a Blood Earth", a flash-fiction series set in the BLOOD SKIES world, absolutely free! http://bloodskies.com/


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Check out the early scoop on BLACK SCARS, Book 2 in the "Blood Skies" series, coming late 2011!

http://bloodskies.com/?p=959


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

BLOOD SKIES continues to receive some great reviews -- check them out! =D

http://bloodskies.com/?page_id=738


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

"Will they die in vain?" "We all do...Each and every one of us."

BLOOD SKIES, the acclaimed Book One of an apocalyptic fantasy series.

Check out the free excerpt and previews!

http://bloodskies.com/?page_id=356


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Check out "Blood Skies" previews, world supporting serial fiction, guest posts and commentary on the writing process and Indie author community at the official Blood Skies website. http://bloodskies.com/


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Come and check out the Southern Claw Field Manual entry on VAMPIRES!

http://bloodskies.com/?p=1346


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

BLOOD SKIES - Average 4.29 out of 5 stars reviews on Amazon.com and Goodreads! Check it out! =D

Book 2, BLACK SCARS, and Book 3, SOULRAZOR, coming soon!

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Skies-ebook/dp/B0054GQHIY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1307332213&sr=1-1


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

BLOOD SKIES Kindle Edition on sale for just 99 cents through the end of August!

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Skies-ebook/dp/B0054GQHIY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1307332213&sr=1-1

=D


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Check out the BLACK SCARS Cover Art, grab some free stuff and enter for a chance to win a free copy! http://ow.ly/6mG5V


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

The 2nd sneak peek for BLACK SCARS, the sequel to BLOOD SKIES, is up. Releases Oct 8th!

http://bloodskies.com/?p=1466

In celebration of the release of the new book, BLOOD SKIES is back on sale until the new release!

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Skies-ebook/dp/B0054GQHIY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1307332213&sr=1-1


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Check out TALES OF A BLOOD EARTH, a free online fiction series set in the world of BLOOD SKIES.

BLOOD SKIES on 99 cent sale until 10/8!

BLACK SCARS, Book 2 in the series, coming 10/8!

http://bloodskies.com/?p=1543


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

1 week left on the BLOOD SKIES 99 cent sale!

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Skies-Book-One-ebook/dp/B0054GQHIY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317509884&sr=1-1

BLACK SCARS, Book 2 of the BLOOD SKIES series, debuts in 1 week!!!!

http://bloodskies.com/?p=1427


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

BLACK SCARS, Book 2 in the Blood Skies series, is now available for the Kindle!











Black Scars (Blood Skies, Book 2)

Something ancient has awoken. Primordial and wholly evil, a living shadow emerges from a prison made weak by the magical cataclysm called The Black. Now the Sleeper stalks the land in search of its old enemies, leaving a trail of madness and destruction in its wake.

Eric Cross, a Southern Claw warlock, has been sent to find the Woman in the Ice, the only known means to stopping this evil. Aided by a grizzled ranger and a band of wardens and inmates from a sadistic prison, Cross' mission will bring him into conflict with an array of foes: the barbaric Gorgoloth, vampire shock troops out of the Ebon Cities, and a cadre of mercenary nihilists called the Black Circle.

On a mission that will take him from a lost temple once ruled by insidious wolf sorcerers to the vicious gladiator games of the vampire city-state of Krul to the deadly ruins of an ice city, Cross will play a pivotal role in an ancient conflict whose outcome will determine the future of the world.

Return to the world of Blood Skies in this exciting military fantasy adventure!

****ON SALE FOR 99 CENTS UNTIL HALLOWEEN!!!!****


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Check out the BLOOD SKIES series. Post-apocalyptic military dark fantasy. With vampires.

Book 1: BLOOD SKIES









http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Skies-Book-1-ebook/dp/B0054GQHIY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318819825&sr=1-1

In the time after The Black, human survivors of the Southern Claw Alliance clash with vampire legions of the Ebon Cities in a constant war for survival. Earth as we know it has been forever damaged by an arcane storm that fused our world with distant realms of madness and terror. Things that once existed only in our nightmares stalk the earth.

Now, humanity is threatened by one of its own.

Eric Cross, an enlisted warlock in the Southern Claw military, is part of an elite team of soldiers and mages in pursuit of a woman known as Red -- a witch whose stolen knowledge threatens the future of the human race. The members of Viper Squad will traverse haunted forests and blighted tundra in their search for the traitor, a journey that ultimately leads them to the necropolis of Koth.

There, in that haven of renegade undead, Cross will discover the dark origins of magic, and the true meaning of sacrifice...

Book 2: BLACK SCARS









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Scars-Blood-Skies-ebook/dp/B005TDZI3M/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318819825&sr=1-3

Something ancient has awoken. Primordial and wholly evil, a living shadow emerges from a prison made weak by the magical cataclysm called The Black. Now the Sleeper stalks the land in search of its old enemies, leaving a trail of madness and destruction in its wake.

Eric Cross, a Southern Claw warlock, has been sent to find the Woman in the Ice, the only known means to stopping this evil. Aided by a grizzled ranger and a band of wardens and inmates from a sadistic prison, Cross' mission will bring him into conflict with an array of foes: the barbaric Gorgoloth, vampire shock troops out of the Ebon Cities, and a cadre of mercenary nihilists called the Black Circle.

On a mission that will take him from a lost temple once ruled by insidious wolf sorcerers to the vicious gladiator games of the vampire city-state of Krul to the deadly ruins of an ice city, Cross will play a pivotal role in an ancient conflict whose outcome will determine the future of the world.


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Great characters, solid reviews, gripping storylines. Oh, and vampires, guns, magic and monsters. What more could you want?

The BLOOD SKIES series. First 2 books on sale now. Book 0 coming soon.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=steven+montano+kindle&x=0&y=0


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

The BLOOD SKIES series is getting rave reviews on Amazon.com!

BLOOD SKIES -- 4.5 out of 5 stars (13 reviews): http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Skies-Book-1-ebook/dp/B0054GQHIY/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1319987501&sr=1-2

BLACK SCARS -- 5 out of 5 stars (4 reviews): http://www.amazon.com/Black-Scars-Blood-Skies-ebook/dp/B005TDZI3M/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1319987501&sr=1-1

Check them out! =D


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Fans of epic sci-fi and fantasy should check out the BLOOD SKIES series. Exciting, fresh adventure for the price of a latte!

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_17?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=steven+montano+blood+skies&x=0&y=0&sprefix=steven+montano+bl


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

I read post-apocalyptic vampires, and thought: Matheson's _I Am Legend_.

I read "distant realms of madness" and thought: Lovecraft.

I thought Matheson + Lovecraft = a pretty freaking good combination.

Time for a sample... thanks!


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow...I never thought of it that way, but that's actually a really good comparison! =D


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Kindle edition of the BLOOD SKIES series is $1 off until Christmas! =D

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_17?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=steven+montano+blood+skies&x=0&y=0&sprefix=steven+montano+bl


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

TALES OF A BLOOD EARTH is on sale at Amazon for just 99 cents! This short story tie-in to the BLOOD SKIES novels features a free sneak peek of Book 3 in the series, SOULRAZOR! Check it out! http://www.amazon.com/Tales-Blood-Earth-BLOOD-ebook/dp/B006HOZTJK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1323573588&sr=1-1


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

The BLOOD SKIES series is FREE for New Year's Day. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_20?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=steven+montano+blood+skies&x=0&y=0&sprefix=steven+montano+blood


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Grab the BLOOD SKIES novels, exclusively for the Kindle. Book 3, SOULRAZOR, coming in March!

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_17?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=steven+montano+blood+skies&x=0&y=0&sprefix=steven+montano+bl


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Post-apocalyptic military fantasy. Wage war against the vampires!

BLOOD SKIES (Book 1): A warlock pursues a traitorous witch across the wastelands! "Lots of action and beautiful imagery!"
http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Skies-Book-1-ebook/dp/B0054GQHIY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326672870&sr=1-1

BLACK SCARS (Book 2): Eric Cross must escape from a vampire prison city! "Painstakingly beautiful, raw, and ruthless."
http://www.amazon.com/Black-Scars-Blood-Skies-ebook/dp/B005TDZI3M/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326672870&sr=1-3

TALES OF A BLOOD EARTH (Short story, with excerpt from Book 3): A young prisoner must survive a deadly excavation of an ancient vampire crypt.
http://www.amazon.com/Tales-Blood-Earth-BLOOD-ebook/dp/B006HOZTJK/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326672870&sr=1-4


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Check out all of the previews and excerpt from SOULRAZOR, Book 3 of the Blood Skies series, due this March!

http://bloodskies.com/category/soulrazor-book-three/


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

It's my birthday! Celebrate with free copies of BLOOD SKIES and BLACK SCARS all weekend long!

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Skies-Book-1-ebook/dp/B0054GQHIY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328282302&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Scars-Blood-Skies-ebook/dp/B005TDZI3M/ref=pd_sim_ebooks_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Grab the first two installments of the Blood Skies series, exclusively for the Kindle.

*Book 1: BLOOD SKIES*
http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Skies-Book-1-ebook/dp/B0054GQHIY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328282302&sr=8-2

*Book 2: BLACK SCARS*
http://www.amazon.com/Black-Scars-Blood-Skies-ebook/dp/B005TDZI3M/ref=pd_sim_ebooks_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

*Book 3: SOULRAZOR *
Coming March 16th!!!


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

An excerpt from SOULRAZOR. Journey with Cross through a land of darkness.

http://bloodskies.com/soulrazor-excerpt-cross-in-a-realm-of-shadows/

SOULRAZOR coming March 16th!!!


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

The cover art for SOULRAZOR is up -- check it out!!

Available for Kindle March 16th!

http://bloodskies.com/soulrazor-cover-art/


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

BOOK 3: SOULRAZOR


Soulrazor (Blood Skies, Book 3)

The war continues&#8230;

Eric Cross and his team of elite mercenaries are the bane of the Ebon Cities. Armed with the cutting-edge arcane weaponry of the Southern Claw, Cross and his crew - Black, Kane, Ronan, Maur, Grissom and Ash - have become a veritable thorn in the side of the vampire armies.

Now the team is tasked with halting vampire activity near the remote city-state of Fane, where the Ebon Cities have teamed up with a former Revenger in search of a deadly weapon called Soulrazor.

To make matters worse, something sinister has happened to Cross, and the key to his salvation is somehow directly tied to the Ebon Cities' new soldiers: a host of necrotic angels who bear traces of divine power.

Cross and his team must travel across a blighted wilderness and do battle with a vile array of enemies as they race not only to save the city of Thornn from total annihilation, but to rescue Cross' very soul from an enemy more powerful than he could ever imagine&#8230;

Get it now for just $2.99


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Grab the entire trilogy for free on Amazon.com!!!!

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_8?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=blood+skies+steven+montano&sprefix=blood+sk%2Cdigital-text%2C227


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

BLOOD SKIES has been selling terrifically and holding a spot on the Kindle Epic Fantasy charts for a solid week now. Grab a copy and see what you've been missing!

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_11?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=blood+skies+steven+montano&sprefix=blood+skies%2Cdigital-text%2C210


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

A Friday the 13th treat! TALES OF A BLOOD EARTH 2, a horror/fantasy short story, is free on Amazon today! http://www.amazon.com/Tales-Blood-Earth-BLOOD-ebook/dp/B007TBIT8S/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334327174&sr=1-1


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Grab a copy and immerse yourself in the vampire apocalypse!

http://www.amazon.com/lm/RDV185G70FFWC/ref=cm_pdp_lm_title_1


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Apocalyptic. Epic. Vampiric. Grab the BLOOD SKIES novels for the Kindle. Book 4 coming this August!

http://www.amazon.com/lm/RDV185G70FFWC/ref=cm_pdp_lm_title_1


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

My last KDP Giveaway! Books 2 and 3 of the BLOOD SKIES series are free today only. http://www.amazon.com/lm/RDV185G70FFWC/ref=cm_pdp_lm_title_1


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

The BLOOD SKIES series is averaging 4.6 out of 5 stars out of 32 reviews on Amazon -- check out what you've been missing!

http://www.amazon.com/lm/RDV185G70FFWC/ref=cm_pdp_lm_title_1


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

SOMETHING BLACK..., a stand-alone horror novella, is now available!

http://www.amazon.com/something-black-ebook/dp/B008C5RJAE/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339941370&sr=1-3&keywords=something+black

_Seven days between bumps, thanks! --Betsy_


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Summer sale -- BLOOD SKIES is just 99 cents for the Kindle! http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Skies-Book-1-ebook/dp/B0054GQHIY/ref=cm_lmf_tit_1


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

BLOOD SKIES, Book 1, is free, now and forever. Dystopian military dark fantasy. With vampires.

Book 1: BLOOD SKIES









http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Skies-Book-1-ebook/dp/B0054GQHIY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318819825&sr=1-1

In the time after The Black, human survivors of the Southern Claw Alliance clash with vampire legions of the Ebon Cities in a constant war for survival. Earth as we know it has been forever damaged by an arcane storm that fused our world with distant realms of madness and terror. Things that once existed only in our nightmares stalk the earth.

Now, humanity is threatened by one of its own.

Eric Cross, an enlisted warlock in the Southern Claw military, is part of an elite team of soldiers and mages in pursuit of a woman known as Red -- a witch whose stolen knowledge threatens the future of the human race. The members of Viper Squad will traverse haunted forests and blighted tundra in their search for the traitor, a journey that ultimately leads them to the necropolis of Koth.

There, in that haven of renegade undead, Cross will discover the dark origins of magic, and the true meaning of sacrifice...

Book 2: BLACK SCARS









http://www.amazon.com/Black-Scars-Blood-Skies-ebook/dp/B005TDZI3M/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318819825&sr=1-3

Something ancient has awoken. Primordial and wholly evil, a living shadow emerges from a prison made weak by the magical cataclysm called The Black. Now the Sleeper stalks the land in search of its old enemies, leaving a trail of madness and destruction in its wake.

Eric Cross, a Southern Claw warlock, has been sent to find the Woman in the Ice, the only known means to stopping this evil. Aided by a grizzled ranger and a band of wardens and inmates from a sadistic prison, Cross' mission will bring him into conflict with an array of foes: the barbaric Gorgoloth, vampire shock troops out of the Ebon Cities, and a cadre of mercenary nihilists called the Black Circle.

On a mission that will take him from a lost temple once ruled by insidious wolf sorcerers to the vicious gladiator games of the vampire city-state of Krul to the deadly ruins of an ice city, Cross will play a pivotal role in an ancient conflict whose outcome will determine the future of the world.

BOOK 3: SOULRAZOR


Soulrazor (Blood Skies, Book 3)

The war continues&#8230;

Eric Cross and his team of elite mercenaries are the bane of the Ebon Cities. Armed with the cutting-edge arcane weaponry of the Southern Claw, Cross and his crew - Black, Kane, Ronan, Maur, Grissom and Ash - have become a veritable thorn in the side of the vampire armies.

Now the team is tasked with halting vampire activity near the remote city-state of Fane, where the Ebon Cities have teamed up with a former Revenger in search of a deadly weapon called Soulrazor.

To make matters worse, something sinister has happened to Cross, and the key to his salvation is somehow directly tied to the Ebon Cities' new soldiers: a host of necrotic angels who bear traces of divine power.

Cross and his team must travel across a blighted wilderness and do battle with a vile array of enemies as they race not only to save the city of Thornn from total annihilation, but to rescue Cross' very soul from an enemy more powerful than he could ever imagine&#8230;


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Have you grabbed your free copy of BLOOD SKIES? No, really -- FREE! =D

BLOOD SKIES: Dystopian military dark fantasy. With vampires.

Book 1: BLOOD SKIES









http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Skies-Book-1-ebook/dp/B0054GQHIY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318819825&sr=1-1

In the time after The Black, human survivors of the Southern Claw Alliance clash with vampire legions of the Ebon Cities in a constant war for survival. Earth as we know it has been forever damaged by an arcane storm that fused our world with distant realms of madness and terror. Things that once existed only in our nightmares stalk the earth.

Now, humanity is threatened by one of its own.

Eric Cross, an enlisted warlock in the Southern Claw military, is part of an elite team of soldiers and mages in pursuit of a woman known as Red -- a witch whose stolen knowledge threatens the future of the human race. The members of Viper Squad will traverse haunted forests and blighted tundra in their search for the traitor, a journey that ultimately leads them to the necropolis of Koth.

There, in that haven of renegade undead, Cross will discover the dark origins of magic, and the true meaning of sacrifice...


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

BLOOD SKIES: Dystopian military dark fantasy. With vampires.

Book 1 is still FREE for a limited time!

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Skies-Book-1-ebook/dp/B0054GQHIY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318819825&sr=1-1

In the time after The Black, human survivors of the Southern Claw Alliance clash with vampire legions of the Ebon Cities in a constant war for survival. Earth as we know it has been forever damaged by an arcane storm that fused our world with distant realms of madness and terror. Things that once existed only in our nightmares stalk the earth.

Now, humanity is threatened by one of its own.

Eric Cross, an enlisted warlock in the Southern Claw military, is part of an elite team of soldiers and mages in pursuit of a woman known as Red -- a witch whose stolen knowledge threatens the future of the human race. The members of Viper Squad will traverse haunted forests and blighted tundra in their search for the traitor, a journey that ultimately leads them to the necropolis of Koth.

There, in that haven of renegade undead, Cross will discover the dark origins of magic, and the true meaning of sacrifice...


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

CROWN OF ASH, Book 4 of the Blood Skies series, is now available!



Eric Cross and his team have been to hell and back, but their journey isn't over yet.

Marooned in the remote criminal city of Blacksand, the only way for the mercenaries to get home is to help a local crime boss protect his territories from the Ebon Cities.

To complicate matters, Danica Black is also being hunted by The Revengers, a powerful band of corrupt prison wardens, while Cross himself is trapped in the Whisperlands, a realm of darkness controlled by a cadre of evil mages known as the Shadow Lords.

The team will battle their way through corroding wastelands and deadly vampire outposts, but even their considerable skills might not be enough to save them from the cruel machinations of the Shadow Lord's mysterious master, a malevolent creature who has manipulated their destinies right from the beginning&#8230;

Return to the world of The Black in Book 4 of the BLOOD SKIES saga!


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Book 1: BLOOD SKIES

****JUST 99 CENTS!!!****

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Skies-Book-1-ebook/dp/B0054GQHIY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318819825&sr=1-1

In the time after The Black, human survivors of the Southern Claw Alliance clash with vampire legions of the Ebon Cities in a constant war for survival. Earth as we know it has been forever damaged by an arcane storm that fused our world with distant realms of madness and terror. Things that once existed only in our nightmares stalk the earth.

Now, humanity is threatened by one of its own.

Eric Cross, an enlisted warlock in the Southern Claw military, is part of an elite team of soldiers and mages in pursuit of a woman known as Red -- a witch whose stolen knowledge threatens the future of the human race. The members of Viper Squad will traverse haunted forests and blighted tundra in their search for the traitor, a journey that ultimately leads them to the necropolis of Koth.

There, in that haven of renegade undead, Cross will discover the dark origins of magic, and the true meaning of sacrifice...


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Grab the BLOOD SKIES series today. Apocalyptic. Epic. Vampiric.

BOOK 1 is just 99 cents!

http://www.amazon.com/lm/RDV185G70FFWC/ref=cm_pdp_lm_title_1

Here's what reviewers have to say:

"This book was epic! First let me just start off by saying that I had totally sworn off the whole "vampire thing", and let out a small groan when I realized that this post-apocalyptic/ sci-fi/fantasy novel had lots of them. But I soon realized that this was no ordinary vamp novel, in fact if they were ALL like this I'd be in heaven! THIS is dark fantasy done right! The writing was evocative and disturbing and beautifully descriptive, down to the creepiest detail. I read this book cover to cover in the course of 2 nights and am anxious to start the next asap!" (5 stars). 
-- Jhonni Parker; Goodreads

"I started this book with the Hollywood idea about vampires. This story captured me straight from the off, the way the characters and story line progress builds this book up into an amazing tale of a brothers love for his sister and the ultimate sacrifice. I will definitely be reading the rest of the series!!"
-- James Gronenstein; Goodreads

See what you've been missing!


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Grab the BLOOD SKIES series today. Apocalyptic. Epic. Vampiric.

BOOK 1 is just 99 cents!

http://www.amazon.com/lm/RDV185G70FFWC/ref=cm_pdp_lm_title_1][url]http://www.amazon.com/lm/RDV185G70FFWC/ref=cm_pdp_lm_title_1[/url]

Here's what reviewers have to say:

"I struggled with trying to decide whether or not to give this novel 4 or 5 stars. Only rarely do I give out 5, but this book won out eventually simply for the fact that I couldn't put it down and read it in one night (pretty rare), and also because I haven't stopped thinking about it since! It is memorable and haunting, with some of the best characters I've come across in a long time. But it was the scenery and the way that Steven Montano created the world-building as the setting that has really stuck in my head. The imagery was so descriptive and real-feeling&#8230;I got the goosebumps more than once and had to keep reminding myself it was just a book! It felt like I was watching a movie at times, and the writing was better than most I've seen in this genre. It was almost literary, but still easy to read. Cannot recommend this book highly enough and can't wait to get my hands on the next one." (5 stars).
-- Darla; Goodreads

"Just when I've thought I'd read it all, something comes along and totally blows my socks off! It isn't often that I am genuinely impressed by an Indie author, as so many of them make the same mistakes over and over (too much 'telling', info dumps, poor editing&#8230 but this was not the case with "Blood Skies" by Steven Montano. Right away I was pulled into this dark and twisted future/fantasy world he created (set in the time "AB"-"After the Black") when the world is nothing like we know it to be, dark and evil creatures rule the lands, magic is everywhere, and humans are at the bottom of the food chain. It was absolute gripping storytelling and I am really excited to read the rest of the "Blood Skies" series!!"
-- Cale; Goodreads

See what you've been missing!


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Grab the BLOOD SKIES series today. Apocalyptic. Epic. Vampiric.

BOOK 1 is just 99 cents!

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Skies-Book-1-ebook/dp/B0054GQHIY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342218140&sr=1-1

Here's what reviewers have to say:

"Very visually stunning story. I felt like I was there with Cross, the descriptions were amazing. I really enjoyed this very different story about the world after, "The Black". I will definately read the next story. " (4 stars).
-- April; Goodreads

"I have to qualify this review with an admission that I rarely read a book that has vampires as part of the story. In this case,though, they aren't your high-school, sparkly vampires.

The story is a dark adventure, from start to finish. Montano's prose is richly descriptive. I could smell the acrid smoke and mists, the warm swamps oozing black waste. There were times I wanted to wash the mud and the stench of the world right off of me. The world building was dark and thoroughly done.

This world does not resemble the earth "before the black" in any way--save for the occasional vestige...reminders of a time when "Cross" was young and his life was good."
-- Teresa Cypher; Goodreads

See what you've been missing!


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

BLOOD SKIES, Book 1 of the series, is still just 99 cents, but only for a limited time!

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Skies-Book-1-ebook/dp/B0054GQHIY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342218140&sr=1-1


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

It's Vampire Appreciation Month! The BLOOD SKIES novels are just $2.99 all month for the kindle!

http://bloodskies.com/vampire-appreciation-month-aka-steves-great-halloween-book-sale/


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Today is the last day of the Halloween sale!

Book 1 just 99 cents!
Books 2 through 4 just $2.99!

Grab them while they're hot!

http://www.amazon.com/lm/RDV185G70FFWC/ref=cm_pdp_lm_title_1


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Book 5 is coming this January!

Get caught up on the Blood Skies series today!


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Check out the cover reveal and official blurb for THE WITCH'S EYE, Book 5 in the Blood Skies series!

http://bloodskies.com/the-witchs-eye-preview-and-cover-reveal/


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Book 5 coming January 21st!

Get caught up on the Blood Skies series today!


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Yo! BLOOD SKIES is only 99 cents for the Kindle, and Books 2-4 are $1 off for the rest of December -- enjoy!

http://www.amazon.com/lm/RDV185G70FFWC/ref=cm_pdp_lm_title_1


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

BLOOD SKIES. Dystopian military dark epic fantasy. With vampires.

Book 1 FREE for the Kindle! 
http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Skies-Book-1-ebook/dp/B0054GQHIY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342218140&sr=1-1


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Book 1 FREE for the Kindle! 
http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Skies-Book-1-ebook/dp/B0054GQHIY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342218140&sr=1-1

THE WITCH'S EYE, Book 5, coming January 21st!
http://bloodskies.com/the-witchs-eye-preview-and-cover-reveal/


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

THE WITCH'S EYE is now available for the Kindle!



A new evil is born.

The Ebon Cities have created a deadly new breed of undead called the Witchborn, whose very existence spells doom for the entire continent.

To make matters worse, a nihilist cult called the Black Circle has learned of the Witch's Eye, the source of the Witchborn virus and an item capable of opening a portal to The Black.

Eric Cross's scattered and war-weary team must find the Eye before it's too late. With the aid of some unlikely allies, the mercenaries will fight their way across the wastelands and challenge the horrors at the edge of oblivion.

And before the battle is won Cross and his team will make the ultimate sacrifice, and face one of their own&#8230;

Return to the world After The Black in Book 5 of the BLOOD SKIES saga!


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Grab THE WITCH'S EYE, a hot new Dark Fantasy release!



A new evil is born.

The Ebon Cities have created a deadly new breed of undead called the Witchborn, whose very existence spells doom for the entire continent.

To make matters worse, a nihilist cult called the Black Circle has learned of the Witch's Eye, the source of the Witchborn virus and an item capable of opening a portal to The Black.

Eric Cross's scattered and war-weary team must find the Eye before it's too late. With the aid of some unlikely allies, the mercenaries will fight their way across the wastelands and challenge the horrors at the edge of oblivion.

And before the battle is won Cross and his team will make the ultimate sacrifice, and face one of their own&#8230;

Return to the world After The Black in Book 5 of the BLOOD SKIES saga!


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone who's picked up THE WITCH'S EYE, currently at #8 on the Dark Fantasy Kindle charts and the #1 hot new Dark Fantasy release!


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

BLACK SCARS (Blood Skies, Book 2) on sale for 99 cents until Wed 2/13!


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Get caught up on the top-rated Blood Skies series today!


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Grab Book 1 of a best-selling dark fantasy/military sci-fi saga absolutely FREE!

Click on the image below for your FREE kindle copy of BLOOD SKIES!


----------



## Daezarkian (Jun 7, 2011)

Get caught up on the top-rated Blood Skies series today! Book 1 through 5 now available -- Book 6 coming Fall/Winter 2013!


----------

